# το κοκαλάκι της νυχτερίδας



## nickel (Mar 18, 2012)

Διάβασα στο Βήμα ότι «Η δημοτικότητα των κομμάτων τα οποία συμμετέχουν στον κεντροδεξιό κυβερνητικό συνασπισμό στην Πορτογαλία παραμένει υψηλή παρά το κύμα μέτρων λιτότητας και το γεγονός ότι η ανεργία έχει φτάσει σε ποσοστό-ρεκόρ, σύμφωνα με μια δημοσκόπηση η οποία δόθηκε στην δημοσιότητα χθες» και σκέφτηκα: «Τι στο καλό; Το κοκαλάκι της νυχτερίδας έχουν αυτοί;»

Ύστερα σκέφτηκα ότι κάποια σχέση με μαγγανείες έχει το κοκαλάκι της νυχτερίδας για τους Έλληνες, αλλά στα αγγλικά δεν θυμάμαι να εμφανίζεται στις εκφράσεις αυτού του είδους καμιά bat. Προτείνω κάποια από τα παρακάτω, αλλά αν ξέρετε κανένα καλύτερο ξόρκι, μου λέτε.

they have luck on their side
they are blessed with good luck
some people have all the luck in the world
they have the luck of the Irish (Όχι, δεν θα το λέγαμε αυτό σε συζήτηση για τις PIGS)
they were born under a lucky star

Κάπως διαφορετικά:
they have everything going for them
everything is coming up roses for them
everything they touch seems to turn into gold


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 18, 2012)

Αν έχεις τη διάθεση, μπορείς να διαβάσεις εδώ το βιβλίο "The Spriggan Mirror". Θα δεις (στο κεφάλαιο 6) ότι για ένα παρασκεύασμα χρειάζεται, μεταξύ άλλων, "τhe long outside bone from a bat’s left wing".


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 18, 2012)

You lucky bastard!  

(The Life of Brian -Dungeon scene)


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanasis_P said:


> Αν έχεις τη διάθεση, μπορείς να διαβάσεις εδώ το βιβλίο "The Spriggan Mirror". Θα δεις (στο κεφάλαιο 6) ότι για ένα παρασκεύασμα χρειάζεται, μεταξύ άλλων, "τhe long outside bone from a bat’s left wing".



Δεν έχω καμιά αμφιβολία ότι κάθε καλό μαγικό φίλτρο περιείχε και κάτι από νυχτερίδα (δες και το γνωστό ξόρκι των μαγισσών του Μάκβεθ — Eye of newt, and toe of frog, Wool of bat, and tongue of dog). Αλλά δεν έχουν περάσει οι νυχτερίδες με τέτοιον τρόπο σε ιδιωματισμούς (δεν εννοώ εκφράσεις όπως _He's got bats in the belfry_).


----------



## daeman (Mar 18, 2012)

...
Χωρίς ξόρκια, φυλαχτά και ματζούνια, χωρίς το παγανιστικό και την πρόληψη, με μια εσάνς θειαφιού όμως: 
*the luck of the devil* / *the devil's own luck* for the poor devils' government. 

Για το luck of the Irish - πέρα από το ότι στο σπίτι του κρεμασμένου δεν μιλάνε για σκοινί, ντόπιο ή ξένο - δεν προλαβαίνω να το ψάξω τώρα όπως πρέπει, το έχουν ψάξει άλλοι όμως και τα πράγματα μάλλον δεν είναι τόσο απλά όσο φαίνονται, απ' ό,τι διαβάζω (1, 2, 3, 4, 5) κι απ' ό,τι ακούω πολλά χρόνια τώρα:

Luck of the Irish - John Lennon


----------



## daeman (Mar 18, 2012)

...
Αλλαγή ζώου και μέλους: *the rabbit's foot* (μια που πιάσαμε τους Κέλτες) or the *black cat bone* (the mojo and the John the Conqueror έχουν μάλλον ερωτική χροιά και χρήση), "to keep away de hoo-doo". 

In some cultures, the *foot of a rabbit *is carried as an amulet believed to bring good luck. This belief is held by individuals in a great number of places around the world including Europe, China, Africa, and North and South America. It is likely that this belief has existed in Europe since 600 BC amongst Celtic people. In variations of this superstition, the donor rabbit must possess certain attributes, or have been killed in a particular place, or killed by a particular method, or by a person possessing particular attributes (e.g. by a cross-eyed man). 
[...]

Humorist R.E. Shay is credited with the witticism, "Depend on the rabbit's foot if you will, but remember it didn't work for the rabbit."


----------

